# Price for immigration agent's services



## Simma (Feb 5, 2015)

I am going to apply for a Permanent Residence Permit, and decided to use the immigration agent's services to help me through the process.
He quoted a price for his services - over R 20 000.
I would appreciate your feedback as to whether this is within the usual price range for this type of services?
I'm married to SA citizen, I've been living for 7 years with spousal visas, always renewed on time etc. I'm in a very normal situation, without any problems.


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

if you have been in SA for more than 5 years you should consider applying for permanent residence. you dont need an immigration agent you could do this yourself. the costs quoted seem a bit high if you want to go that route rather speak to an immigration lawyer but i would recommend you do it yourself even though it may take longer


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Simma

That is very expensive indeed!

PR can be quite simple and yet tricky at the same time, simply because the smallest detail left out would be grounds for a rejection and given the long wait of up to 16 months for an outcome, the potential is there to waste a lot of time.



/SNIP/


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Simma said:


> I am going to apply for a Permanent Residence Permit, and decided to use the immigration agent's services to help me through the process.
> He quoted a price for his services - over R 20 000.
> I would appreciate your feedback as to whether this is within the usual price range for this type of services?
> I'm married to SA citizen, I've been living for 7 years with spousal visas, always renewed on time etc. I'm in a very normal situation, without any problems.


Hi Simma, 

I believe it is against the rules of the forum to offer quotations for services. 

The general/average fee (across SA) for legal assistance with your application is in the range of R7000 = R9000 per applicant, excluding DHA fees.


----------



## load_shedder (Feb 12, 2015)

Simma, do not pay R20000! 
I think the usual price range is R5000 - R8000.

There are so many immigration law firms out there, so do shop around.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Indeed!

Do shop around.


----------

